# End of 30th Anniversary Platinum 1 year freebie



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been a satisfied Dish Network customer. And now I'm even happier with them.

Last February we received the 1 year Platinum free as our Dish 30th Anniversary celebration gift. Today we received an email saying:


> Thanks for helping us celebrate our 30th Anniversary. We hope you have enjoyed your DISH Platinum channels at no cost to you.
> 
> This programming expires on 2/1/12 and will be automatically removed from your account. To continue enjoying great HD programming like this, call us at 800-333-DISH (800-333-3474) for an exclusive offer.
> 
> Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer.


 Very reluctantly because I hate calling, I called and got buried in the phone menu system. So I reverted to my preference, the Online Chat which went as follows: 


> (CSR): Hi, my name is (CSR). How may I help you?
> (CSR): Hi (ME), how are you today?
> (ME): I received an email saying: (I pasted in the email text)
> (ME): What offers are available?
> ...


So except for that little glitch on the paperless billing change, it went very well.

I'm getting the Blockbuster thing free for three months following the Platinum free for 12 months.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not bad at all, considering you just came off a year of Starz.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I'm getting the Blockbuster thing free for three months following the Platinum free for 12 months.


I got the same email, have not called yet. I have little interest in the Blockbuster streaming thru the DVR box. The DISH Internet Demand UI is almost unusable. It really is horrible, not to mention s l o w. Netflix has nothing to worry about Blockbuster beating them on streaming.

But hey, it is free for 3 months and the Platinum channels are almost worth $10 by themselves. If you do not like Blockbuster Pass, make sure you cancel before 3 months as it seems it will go on automatically.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lazy Senior said:


> I got the same email, have not called yet. I have little interest in the Blockbuster streaming thru the DVR box. The DISH Internet Demand UI is almost unusable. It really is horrible, not to mention s l o w. Netflix has nothing to worry about Blockbuster beating them on streaming.
> 
> But hey, it is free for 3 months and the Platinum channels are almost worth $10 by themselves. If you do not like Blockbuster Pass, make sure you cancel before 3 months as it seems it will go on automatically.


To keep the cost down I've always tried to get the premiums, trying to alternate when Showtime and/or Starz weren't offering series programming. When they were I could record movies I'd missed.

I don't stream much even though I have a computer hooked up to my "home theater" system. Mostly just when a power outage or other failure screwed up my planned recording.

The three months is really just an extension on the free Platinum for me. But as you say, it's three months!


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

I just called about my "Exclusive Offer" for the End of Anniversary. I was *not* offered a 3 month free Blockbuster pass. Instead I was offered half off the Platinum package for 6 months. The CSR said it would be $5 a month. I thought this was odd since the Platinum package has been discontinued. I asked her to repeat the offer, thinking I got it wrong. Nope, half off 6 months of Platinum. There was no mention of a Blockbuster package.

I said no thanks. Makes me wonder if the CSR knew what she was talking about?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Platinum still exists as Blockbuster Movie Pass which is being rebranded as Blockbuster @Home. That's something the CSR should have known, or at least be able to recall with the clues you gave her.

The different offers you and phrelin got both work out to $30 over time. I'd jump on either.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Platinum still exists as Blockbuster Movie Pass which is being rebranded as Blockbuster @Home. That's something the CSR should have known, or at least be able to recall with the clues you gave her.
> 
> The different offers you and phrelin got both work out to $30 over time. I'd jump on either.


I just had Platinum for a year free. I know what it is. Blockbuster Pass is different. It includes Blockbuster streaming and DVD service, plus the old Platinum channels.

phrelin got offered a better deal than I - - over a 3 month time period.. :lol:


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if the offers can vary depending on a customers history (ie: how long they've been a customer without dropping service)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If I can, I avoid calling at all. I like the online chat where I get a transcript to print and save, though even before I print it I highlight and copy the text into Notepad.

Try a chat to see what will happen.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

CeeWoo said:


> I wonder if the offers can vary depending on a customers history (ie: how long they've been a customer without dropping service)


I have been a customer for 23 months. I am probably going to switch to Directv in a month so. This is why I did not take the half off for 6 months. Free for 3 months would have cost me $0. Half off for 6 months would cost me $5.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

phrelin said:


> If I can, I avoid calling at all. I like the online chat where I get a transcript to print and save, though even before I print it I highlight and copy the text into Notepad.


and here I thought I was the only nutter who did that.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

The email I received was slightly different from Phrelin's

This programming expires on 2/1/12 and will be automatically removed from your account. *To continue enjoying Starz, *call us at 800-333-DISH (800-333-3474) for an exclusive offer

I haven't called/chatted yet


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I called and got an offer to get HBO for three months. I asked about the Blockbuster offer and was offered 1 year of the package free, with a 2 year Dish commitment. They did thank me on my almost 15 years with Dish.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

russ9 said:


> I called and got an offer to get HBO for three months. I asked about the Blockbuster offer and was offered 1 year of the package free, with a 2 year Dish commitment. They did thank me on my almost 15 years with Dish.


I'm curious Russ---were you on Blockbuster Movie Pass prior to them saying they can give it to you for a yr with a committment...or would it have been an add on?

My yr of starz should also be ending soon (I haven't rec any email notification yet though) and have been considering adding HBO...I may hold off now-just in case


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

CeeWoo said:


> I'm curious Russ---were you on Blockbuster Movie Pass prior to them saying they can give it to you for a yr with a committment...or would it have been an add on?
> 
> My yr of starz should also be ending soon (I haven't rec any email notification yet though) and have been considering adding HBO...I may hold off now-just in case


No, I was coming off the Starz free year.


----------



## pfred (Feb 8, 2009)

What is the Platinum package?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

BobaBird said:


> Platinum still exists as Blockbuster Movie Pass which is being rebranded as Blockbuster @Home. That's something the CSR should have known, or at least be able to recall with the clues you gave her.
> 
> The different offers you and phrelin got both work out to $30 over time. I'd jump on either.


Theres a good chunk of people who got the platinum for a year that didnt transition over to having BBMP when it was introduced a few months back, thats why the CSR didnt mention it.
edit:
Also just throwing this out there, for you guys who have recieved the Starz package free for a year if you call in before it rolls off you can get it for 6 months at 6$ per month.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

If you took Dishes offer to change to HBO & Cinamax for the last 3 months of the 1 year free anniversary deal it does not auto cancel. You have to go to your account and my offers and select "do not continue". I chated and that is what the rep said to do. He was right !! I was also offered Starz at 1/2 price for 6 months.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> and here I thought I was the only nutter who did that.


Same here. Still have chats from 5 years ago.:lol:


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I have been a satisfied Dish Network customer. And now I'm even happier with them.
> 
> Last February we received the 1 year Platinum free as our Dish 30th Anniversary celebration gift. Today we received an email saying:
> Very reluctantly because I hate calling, I called and got buried in the phone menu system. So I reverted to my preference, the Online Chat which went as follows:
> ...


I received free 3mos of BBMP also, thanx to Ray, but let it expire as the turnaround slowed down immensely after the first month. But, I guess I was just comparing it to Netflix which lost me with its 60% rate increase. DVR'd several movies over the weekend with the free HBO/CINEMAX. Added to my stable of others recorded already I should be good for quite a while.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jon W said:


> The email I received was slightly different from Phrelin's
> 
> This programming expires on 2/1/12 and will be automatically removed from your account. *To continue enjoying Starz, *call us at 800-333-DISH (800-333-3474) for an exclusive offer
> 
> I haven't called/chatted yet


I have not seen any e-mail regarding the end of the Starz promo. How long ago did you receive it? Perhaps I did get an e-mail but it got lost among all the junk mail I receive.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

A little odd but I noticed Starz removed from my account when I log into dishnetwork.com and removed from Dish Online when I log in there as well but it's still up on my 722K, heh.


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

I signed up for Blockbuster DVD rental (1 disc at a time) through Blockbuster, not Dish, last September. I was told my account will be shifted to Dish in March when my one year of free Platinum ends, and integrated into my Dish monthly bill. I don't think I will be getting any special offers, but in my opinion, the Platinum channels, the movie rentals (no extra surcharge for BluRay) and the online viewing (which may be of no use to me) for $10/month is a great deal. Especially when you consider that Platinum alone used to cost $10/month. (Before "free HD for life" however, Platinum was included in my HD package. Once I signed up for "free HD for life" Platinum was dropped, and it would have cost me an additional $10, which I declined.)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> A little odd but I noticed Starz removed from my account when I log into dishnetwork.com and removed from Dish Online when I log in there as well but it's still up on my 722K, heh.


I just logged onto Dishhnetwork.com and found this statement:


> 1 Because we send your Bill 15 days before the start of each bill period, you will still see a service that you've selected Do Not Continue on the bill following the end date. In that event, please pay your due amount and you will automatically be credited for that service on your following statement even if you have elected to not continue.


I also saw that EPIX was removed.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

HarveyLA said:


> I don't think I will be getting any special offers, but in my opinion, the Platinum channels, the movie rentals (no extra surcharge for BluRay) and the online viewing (which may be of no use to me) for $10/month is a great deal. Especially when you consider that Platinum alone used to cost $10/month.


If this is the full Blockbuster package plus Platinum channels, then I agree, it is a great deal. It definitely has me considering it. I've also heard Blockbuster is starting to get some 3D titles, too.

Blockbuster also has games, so are those included, too? I'm not really a gamer, but I might try some out if included.

Michael


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Michael1 said:


> I've also heard Blockbuster is starting to get some 3D titles, too.


I wouldn't base my decision on 3D content. Besides having a small catalog and no standard, which could potentially obsolete all current equipment - current 3D technology is for the most part, dead.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I lost the $10+$5 credit I was getting for being forced off HD Absolute so I dropped down from AT200+HD to AT120+HD, same price, only lost a couple of channels I like.

Still getting Dish Platinum for free.

Perhaps this fall I'll add the HD RSN back for college football, but even with the Multi-sport pack it seemed like they showed the same game in HD on every RSN with a few exceptions - not the variety and choice I was led to believe was available.

I might add Multi-Sport back just to get NFL Red Zone, except that I heard the price had been bumped from $7 to $9, we'll see.

All pay TV is approaching the threshold where they are pricing themselves out of the market. I can get 10-12 OTA channels NOW with some coverage of out of the area college football and basketball, so it may soon come to pass that I'll cut the cord and go OTA only if the price squeeze keeps happening, not if, but when!


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blowgun said:


> I wouldn't base my decision on 3D content. Besides having a small catalog and no standard, which could potentially obsolete all current equipment - current 3D technology is for the most part, dead.


Ever heard of HDMI 1.4a? How about Blu-ray 3D, which has been around since 2009? How about the new 3D glasses standard announced by Sony, Panasonic, Samsung and XPAND at CES 2012?

Michael


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Michael1 said:


> Ever heard of HDMI 1.4a? How about Blu-ray 3D, which has been around since 2009?


Apparently the above was added to pad your point, since no one was talking about whether 3D movies for the home existed or not.



Michael1 said:


> How about the new 3D glasses standard announced by Sony, Panasonic, Samsung and XPAND at CES 2012?


If you're trying to prove my point of potential obsolescence, you've succeeded. Regardless, whether it's production cost, deadlines, ticket costs, dark imagery, color loss, adds real value, prime lenses, gimmicks, any post 2D to 3D processing, motion sickness, headaches, and/or other problems with the current 3D technology - industry observers have noted in 2011 the public's declining interest in 3D. Especially since 2D has depth perception, but without the inflated ticket price.

Manufactures will point to sales to boaster their position, but since 3D isn't an optional add-on device, the numbers are skewed if all you want is a new TV. Others will point to Avatar as the gold standard, which very few directors have the budget, time and experience to create 3D from the ground up. Ironically, some of the greatest images in Avatar had nothing to do with 3D. So, you end up with one or two movies a year that are created properly and perhaps worth seeing, hopefully in an IMAX theater.

The above companies are more likely putting on a CES happy face, while attempting to keep what they have invested, alive. Perhaps alive long enough until new 3D technology can be perfected and sold, hopefully getting away from the glasses. Then, the TV manufactures will attempt to convince the public that they need a new television, to replace their new television, probably again without standardization.

Whether the declining interest in 3D will continue to drop through 2012, time will tell. Oh, and CES's track record isn't very good.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

@Michael1, to answer your question earlier.
Yes the BBMP has video games as well, when i had it though i also had gamefly on the side and still preferred the more expensive gamefly.

BBMP's game library isnt so solid, the turn around period is pretty long(about a week versus gameflys 3 days). And the availability suffers from the same problems the movie library does.

Atleast at gamefly they had the decency to tell you beforehand how the stock was for the item you were looking to get ( low, medium, full). BBMP says its available, then you click it and if its not you dont find out till later =(

For what its worth though, it is just 10$ and you do get some other neat , albeit, clunky stuff for it too.

@3D discussion i agree with blowgun completely.
Its just a dead market thats being pushed by its investors to a crowd that for the most part is over the fad.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Not bad at all, considering you just came off a year of Starz.


I received my notice that my free STARZ offer this Friday is over I tried my I.D. to continue but it won't work. I tried several times. Dayral must be drinking again. So on Friday I'll turn STARZ through my 722.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blowgun said:


> Whether the declining interest in 3D will continue to drop through 2012, time will tell. Oh, and CES's track record isn't very good.


That's different than "dead", which is the word you used last time.

I know there are 3D haters who like to rain of everyone's parade. However, there are a lot of people enjoying 3D programming on their TVs and projectors. I just don't get the mentality of "I don't like it, so no one should like it." Too late. The cat's out of the bag. People are buying 3D TVs, and while total TV sales were down over the holidays, 3D TV sales were up 100%.

I don't like surround sound. It sounds fake to me. So I don't buy a surround sound system. However, I don't go around on all the forums any time the topic comes up, telling everyone how fake I think it sounds. I don't go around pointing out all the TV shows where surround sound isn't used, and how it is "dead". Let people enjoy what they like.

Michael


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When I buy my next TV, I want it to have 3D. That's not because I think 3D is essential to my life. I want it because some content is being created specifically for it in a way that offers a better experience for the viewer, just like HD, just like surround sound, and even just like Color TV in the late 1950's.

One can still watch on an old black and white TV and enjoy the acting, writing, etc. But the experience is greatly enhanced by color, HD, surround sound, and 3D when each element is added properly.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ME): Yes. I just received an email:
> You have successfully removed Paperless Billing from your DISH Network account.
> (ME): This is an error!


This happened to me when I changed my programming. Looks like a bug in their software. I better not lose free HD because of it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

peano said:


> This happened to me when I changed my programming. Looks like a bug in their software. I better not lose free HD because of it.


In my case the CSR had to put it back into the computer system. If you sign into your account on their redesigned web site and look at your billing, it will be clear if the paperless and autopay are still properly in effect.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

phrelin said:


> When I buy my next TV, I want it to have 3D. That's not because I think 3D is essential to my life. I want it because some content is being created specifically for it in a way that offers a better experience for the viewer, just like HD, just like surround sound, and even just like Color TV in the late 1950's.
> 
> One can still watch on an old black and white TV and enjoy the acting, writing, etc. But the experience is greatly enhanced by color, HD, surround sound, and 3D when each element is added properly.


Very well put.

Michael


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I checked this morning and I still have Starz. Wasn't it supposed to go away today?
A friend lost it a few days ago. 
I never received an email from Dish about the Starz termination.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

plasmacat said:


> I checked this morning and I still have Starz. Wasn't it supposed to go away today?
> A friend lost it a few days ago.
> I never received an email from Dish about the Starz termination.


Maybe youve been paying for it all along lol.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

plasmacat said:


> I checked this morning and I still have Starz. Wasn't it supposed to go away today?
> A friend lost it a few days ago.


It can vary depending on exactly what day you started it. I know I started a week or so after many others and mine is still active (got a note the other day though saying it should end Feb 7--today)


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> Maybe youve been paying for it all along lol.


Nope, not paying and never paid for it. Still have it as of 5:35pm.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I still got Starz here. And I've also never paid for it.

In fact, any trace of it is off my Dish account and off Dish Online but it's still blue on the T.V. Guide on my 722K.



CeeWoo said:


> It can vary depending on exactly what day you started it. I know I started a week or so after many others and mine is still active (got a note the other day though saying it should end Feb 7--today)


I'm pretty sure I got it February 1st of last year like most everybody else and I haven't gotten that e-mail yet.

This is starting to look like Cinemax for a penny. The movie channel package that keeps on going and going and going.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I still got Starz here. And I've also never paid for it.
> 
> In fact, any trace of it is off my Dish account and off Dish Online but it's still blue on the T.V. Guide on my 722K.
> 
> ...


Sounds good...I hope it works out for you
Mine went byebye earlier today.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

CeeWoo said:


> Sounds good...I hope it works out for you
> Mine went byebye earlier today.


Sorry to hear that. 

I'm sure mine will be gone too soon.

It's kind of weird that people are getting different dates for it to be removed though. Unlike Cinemax for a penny, where you had to call in to get the deal almost everybody got this deal at the same time without calling, like a free preview. So I thought it would be taken down much the same way.


----------



## Kerry71 (Mar 25, 2009)

My 30 year offer was Starz for 12.99/mo and free HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime. I turned it down, and they gave me it for half off ($6.50). I took the deal, and then they told me for the next 3 months I would get a $5 credit on my bill. I prefer free, but just having lost all our recordings due to a bad receiver (no ehd :icon_dumm), this will replenish them nicely :jump3:


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I'm sure mine will be gone too soon.
> 
> It's kind of weird that people are getting different dates for it to be removed though. Unlike Cinemax for a penny, where you had to call in to get the deal almost everybody got this deal at the same time without calling, like a free preview. So I thought it would be taken down much the same way.


I can't remember the exact circumstances involved, but I do remember that mine wasn't activated at the time others on this board were saying they got it...it was a week or so later (I may have even called in with a "why not me?" question LOL)

A few days ago, I signed up for 1/2 price HBO for 6 months, which came with a notice at the end of that time it would go to full price unless I remove it from my account.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

CeeWoo said:


> I can't remember the exact circumstances involved, but I do remember that mine wasn't activated at the time others on this board were saying they got it...it was a week or so later (I may have even called in with a "why not me?" question LOL)


My guess is the staggered the end dates so they would not be deluged with calls when it ended of either (a) "sign me up for Starz permanently ", or (b) "my Starz is missing :eek2:".

Michael


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> Not bad at all, considering you just came off a year of Starz.


I had to subscribe to STARZ because my gift was over. I did it through my 722. All of my timers were saved.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, my Starz is finally gone. Weird that it would happen on a Sunday. Never did get an email.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

plasmacat said:


> Well, my Starz is finally gone. Weird that it would happen on a Sunday. Never did get an email.


That's what you get for complaining about it still being on.:lol:

Michael


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I still got it. Not complaining though.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I still got it. Not complaining though.


Me too...I thought that I have seen STARZ listed in the BB package.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody still have their free Starz?

Mine were just taken off today or late last night as I woke up this morning and finally saw them in all green on the TV Guide. Thank you to Dish Network for the extra 25 days though. That was cool.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Need to understand this.

If I only wanted the Platinum channels, I have to sub to BB package even tho I could care less about movies by mail. [ Have no need for this]

My DSL is too slow to stream, tried streaming with Netflix and several other sites, major buffering. I won't pay Verizon more money for their next tier [ their caveat is always "up to" a certain speed, and everyone I know who has verizon dsl is Never at given speed, always somewhere in the "up to" range.]

You have to have a DVR reciever? I have the 222K. That means an upgrade, putting me into another 2 year commitment? I've just started my second year with Dish, so I would be locked in for 3 years now? Is all this correct?

If this so, Dish loses an extra 10$ per month for those that just want Platinum? No sense.

Clue me in please.
Thanks!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Contracts don't stack. You would start a new 2 year agreement. You can ignore the movies by mail and just view it as the Platinum package. It really doesn't matter what receiver you have if you're not going to stream.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> Contracts don't stack. You would start a new 2 year agreement. You can ignore the movies by mail and just view it as the Platinum package. It really doesn't matter what receiver you have if you're not going to stream.


OK.

But if I don't need to upgrade hardware, why would that put me into a new 2 year contract?

If I added a premium, does that also put you into a new contract? It seems to be the same thing [ just extra channels, right?]

I thought only a hardware upgrade put you into a new contract. I don't want to start a new agreement, so what do I avoid?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> But if I don't need to upgrade hardware, why would that put me into a new 2 year contract?


You would only start the new two years if you got the 222K suggested in your post. Adding "Blockbuster" itself requires no commitment (although it, and DISH without Blockbuster, is a much better service with a DVR).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Tecmo SB Guy said:



> Anybody still have their free Starz?
> 
> Mine were just taken off today or late last night as I woke up this morning and finally saw them in all green on the TV Guide. Thank you to Dish Network for the extra 25 days though. That was cool.


Same here.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

James Long said:


> You would only start the new two years if you got the 222K suggested in your post. Adding "Blockbuster" itself requires no commitment (although it, and DISH without Blockbuster, is a much better service with a DVR).


Confused.

I already have the 222k, so No 2 year commitment if I wanted the platinum channels, right?

I know everyone loves their dvr, maybe someday, I don't want to add extra fees right now, or extend my contract.

Thanks tho


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> I already have the 222k, so No 2 year commitment if I wanted the platinum channels, right?


I misread ... I saw 222K and update and combined the thoughts.
You would not have a commitment unless you upgrade equipment.
(And there is no commitment to Blockbuster ... you can drop Blockbuster at any time.)


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK.


Thanks!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Anybody still have their free Starz?
> 
> Mine were just taken off today or late last night as I woke up this morning and finally saw them in all green on the TV Guide. Thank you to Dish Network for the extra 25 days though. That was cool.


Mine vanished yesterday! :nono2:


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My Starz vanished a few days ago; Platinum vanished this morning. Online chat gets you almost nothing (3 months BB) at most. Can't decide, if I stay, is Top200 +BB better than just Top250? Same price. You almost get as many "extra" movie channels with Top250 as you do BB. I like the BB movie channels, but I've probably only watched 2 movies in the past month since they get repeated sooooo much. I have Netflix DVD's and watch at least 2 per week. I don't think Dish is as efficient from what I've read.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

RASCAL01 said:


> Mine vanished yesterday! :nono2:


Don't you get the pop up on the screen saying your particular bonus chanels will be going away in 3 days?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> My Starz vanished a few days ago; Platinum vanished this morning. Online chat gets you almost nothing (3 months BB) at most. Can't decide, if I stay, is Top200 +BB better than just Top250? Same price. You almost get as many "extra" movie channels with Top250 as you do BB. I like the BB movie channels, but I've probably only watched 2 movies in the past month since they get repeated sooooo much. I have Netflix DVD's and watch at least 2 per week. I don't think Dish is as efficient from what I've read.


Get Top 250.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

No pop up on my screen... just vanish and turned green. I also never get any promos or free movies via mail (in 5 years)... I guess that's the loss for doing auto-pay.

I'll try another chat today to see if they'll give me a free 3 month upgrade to Top 250 and to BB so I can decide which one I want to keep. I would think they'd go for that!

edit: They only gave me the 3 mo. BB free. I'll try it for 3 months and see if I want to try Top 250 after that. Sure is nothing like Netflix! "BB Streaming" just seems to be movies and shows you're actually subscribed to... they shouldn't call it BB streaming since it's not the whole BB library... "Dish online" is all it is. Will see if I can manage at least 2 DVD's per week, well worth it if they're as efficient as Netflix (and I drop NF).




satcrazy said:


> Don't you get the pop up on the screen saying your particular bonus channels will be going away in 3 days?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Don't you get the pop up on the screen saying your particular bonus chanels will be going away in 3 days?


No pop up...it just vanished from favorits list.


----------

